# Professional wood carving with simple tools



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

These patterns are used to stick on wooden stairs


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Yamato - I think we are all running out of words to describe
how awesome the craftsmanship is in your shop. it is amazing
that you have not allowed the computerized machines (CNC)
into your business yet. I hope you can not ever let that happen.

If I lived in HCM, I would like to apply for a job there. I would be the guy
that pushes the broom around all day. and just admire each carving person
as they do their work. 

again and again, simply beautiful work !!

.


----------

